# Hintergrundfarbe beim ToolTip



## Octavian (30. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

Wie kann ich denn die Hintergrundfarbe meines ToolTips ändern?? 
Ich hab einige Beispiele gesehen, in denen der ToolTip immer in einem Hellen Gelb war, bei mir erscheint er immer in einem Blauton...
Wie kann man das denn einstellen?

MfG,
Jan.


----------



## thE_29 (30. Mrz 2006)

Mh, maybe via HTML Code??

Man kann die JComponents ja auch so manipulieren!


----------



## Sky (30. Mrz 2006)

```
UIManager.put("ToolTip.background", Color.yellow);
```


----------



## Gast (30. Mrz 2006)

ich habe obige put methode mal nachgeschlagen in der java api...

put

public static Object put(Object key,
                         Object value)

    Stores an object in the defaults table.

    Parameters:
        key - an Object specifying the retrieval key
        value - the Object to store 
    Returns:
        the Object returned by UIDefaults.put(java.lang.Object, java.lang.Object)



woran kann ich da sehen, das der 2.parameter ne farbe ist, das ist mir schleierhaft???


----------



## Guest (30. Mrz 2006)

zudem suche ich noch die möglichkeit den rahmen sprich dicke ,farbe und den abstand zwischen rahmen und text zu ändern,geht das auch?


----------



## Sky (31. Mrz 2006)

Folgende Werte für ToolTip sind im UIManger bekannt und können somit verändert werden:


```
ToolTip.backgroundInactive
ToolTip.foreground
ToolTip.border
ToolTip.borderInactive
ToolTip.hideAccelerator
ToolTip.font
ToolTip.foregroundInactive
ToolTip.background
```


----------

